# Revolution Gathering October the 15th anyone...?



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All

Ive been requested to try and organise a day for TT owners and looking to get a minimum of 8-10 cars.
That way we might get it featured in Audi Driver mag plus we will do car of the day and a free 4 wheel Hunter Alignment for the winner!

Most clubs arrange for say 11am-2pm and that way you can all have a natter, enjoy free tea or coffee (and chocky buscuits) plus have a wander round the store and then we can judge the championi of the day.

Our next free day is Saturday the 15th October......

Regards
Glenn
Revolution


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'm in but do we have to eat chocky buscuits and what are they ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I'll be there as well.


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

wallsendmag said:


> I'm in but do we have to eat chocky buscuits and what are they ? :lol: :lol: :lol:


LOL...garibaldis it is then....


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Good choice but you can't beat a hobnob IMO 

Working till 12:30 so may pop in for the last hour


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

3 and counting....


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Yey my birthday [smiley=party2.gif]

Make that 4. Do i get a present?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

GroverUK said:


> Yey my birthday [smiley=party2.gif]
> 
> Make that 4. Do i get a present?


As I said not sure I can make it as I am on nights the Friday and Saturday but if I can I will bring you a present :wink:


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> > Yey my birthday [smiley=party2.gif]
> ...


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Glen count me in too ..........
Oh thanks for your help with my disc's, will cya wednesday

Mark


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

GroverUK said:


> Yey my birthday [smiley=party2.gif]
> 
> Make that 4. Do i get a present?


How 'bout we lend you project TT for the weekend...


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

markevo said:


> Glen count me in too ..........
> Oh thanks for your help with my disc's, will cya wednesday
> 
> Mark


Our pleasure Mark

5 cars and counting.....reckon we will get double figures on this


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope so. Looking good so far.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

My inlaws live near 247 so if I coincide a visit with the 15 Oct I could be there too.......... that's if you would welcome a northwestener to your gathering...........Ha Ha!
Sutty


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

hi sutty
youre more than welcome anytime....!


----------



## GroverUK (Dec 2, 2010)

Revolution said:


> GroverUK said:
> 
> 
> > Yey my birthday [smiley=party2.gif]
> ...


----------



## scotty73 (May 28, 2011)

well if im on the rite shift i will be there


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

I'll have a pop up myself 

and i like chocolate hobnobs


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

I'll put it in the diary!

It would be good to catch up with you all, it sure been a while!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

scottydog said:


> I'll put it in the diary!
> 
> It would be good to catch up with you all, it sure been a while!


 [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope you can make it scott, been a while !.


----------



## scotty73 (May 28, 2011)

well im on the rite shift so will see you all there


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Excellent, more the merrier. 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Is there a prize for the orangest car of the day?

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No, just the blackest. 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Is there a prize for the orangest car of the day?
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


As long as it is a propper TT and not a mk2 :wink: :lol:


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > Is there a prize for the orangest car of the day?
> ...


Does that mean I cannot come in the RS then? :x

As it is red guess I will not win any prizes for most orange car either


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jollyjack said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > wallsendmag said:
> ...


Of course the mre the better ust having a bit of fun with wallsendmag and his flying orange :wink:


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Just having a bit of fun back.

I have not been able to make any of the meets mentioned on event page with working away so much this year so looking forward to seeing a few of the cars and owners.
Oh and discussing options and possible mods for my car too


----------



## scotty73 (May 28, 2011)

*ohhhhhh
 
so mine being a mk2 no mods yet?????? and nout flash never mind could still dream and see what i could do to it!!!!!*


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

jollyjack said:


> Just having a bit of fun back.
> 
> I have not been able to make any of the meets mentioned on event page with working away so much this year so looking forward to seeing a few of the cars and owners.
> Oh and discussing options and possible mods for my car too


Do you get in to Hartlepool much I have seen a red RS in the town a few times


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Sue and I will be there, got some goodies from the last Evolution project TT to buy and get fitted, and Glen has promised a birthday cake!  
Should be a good day, hope the sun shines on the righteous !
Philip


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

YELLOW_TT said:


> jollyjack said:
> 
> 
> > Just having a bit of fun back.
> ...


Not mine, must be another about.
I changed from a black roadster in July


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi all

looks like we have made double figures for the 15th , hopefully a few more will come on the day.

Don't worry Phil, we know its your birthday, not sure we will get a cake big enough
to fit all the candles though :wink:

See you all on the 15th

Little Glen


----------



## Scrappy (Dec 8, 2010)

I'll try and make it along, that is, if i've got the car back from the bodyshop, as it has a standard Mk1 bumper on at the min, whilst the QS one is repaired and refitted. May come along anyway, even with the Mk1 bumper on, as long as you don't all pour scorn on me for not haivng sorted it yet!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Looks like it is going to be a good day with a dozen of you coming so far

Heres who's coming so far

WALLSENDMAG
MALSTT
GFORCE
GROVERUK
YELLOW_TT
MARKEVO
SUTTY
SCOTTY73
GUZI
SCOTTYDOG
PHILIPCROLFE
SCRAPPY

Feel free to add your name, the more the merrier. There will be a prize for the car we choose as the best of the day, oh and dont forget we will have choccy bickies on offer too.

See you all then

Little Glen


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Revolution said:


> Looks like it is going to be a good day with a dozen of you coming so far
> 
> Heres who's coming so far
> 
> ...


Not forgeting me
JollyJack (Peter)


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

I didnt forget you Jollyjack, I was just testing  Honest!!!

See you in 2 weeks.

Little Glen


----------



## pespie (May 19, 2008)

I'm not back from Abu Dhabi until the day before and I'll need to swap on to my winter wheels - off to Australia for a month 10 days later so won't have much of a chance to swap them otherwise before the onset of winter.

So I'll probably come along once finished - assuming no-one laughs at the 17" wheels on my TTS!


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)




----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

The ADI Gold award winning club at the gold award winning Revolution 

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> The ADI Gold award winning club at the gold award winning Revolution
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


With the Best of show car there as well as well what more could you want :wink:


----------



## skiwhiz (Feb 17, 2008)

a nice warm sunny day say 25c and a barbie :lol: :lol: :lol:

congratulations on the wins everyone


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi All

Thanks for all your support, the award is on display in our showroom. 

We look forward to seeing you all of you that are coming on Saturday.

Little Glen


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

skiwhiz said:


> a nice warm sunny day say 25c and a barbie :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> congratulations on the wins everyone


Glen says the weather has been ordered [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Cheers Yellow

You know we always try to please our customers!! :lol:

I am trying to arrange for a balmy 30c with blue skies 8) , fingers crossed eh!!

Little Glen


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

sounds good to me!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Good news on the weather, a birthday in the sun at last. Will be able to get the top down!
See you Saturday.
Philip


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I've got some vouchers for £5 pizza ans salad, anyone fancy a trip to Pizza Hut afterwards ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I could be up for that,  Me and saltty are meeting at the silver link mcdonalds at 10.30 and heading up together, you want to meet up as well ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> I could be up for that,  Me and saltty are meeting at the silver link mcdonalds at 10.30 and heading up together, you want to meet up as well ?


Silverlink on a Saturday ?????? OK


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No sorry meant moor farm and then we could go round the western bypass.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mrs Wallsendmag (Dec 13, 2005)

We will see you there


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mrs Wallsendmag said:


> We will see you there


There being Moor Farm lol

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## Sutty (Dec 9, 2009)

Hi Guys
I was attending this gathering courtesy of a coincidental visit to the in-laws in Gateshead. Now the in-laws have decided to visit the North West instead which now means I'm unable to attend........pity really as I was looking forward to meeting some new faces. Hope you all have a great day anyway, and fingers crossed for the weather.
Maybe next time&#8230;&#8230;.
Sutty


----------



## Revolution (Nov 10, 2009)

Sorry to hear you wont be here on Saturday Sutty, I am sure we will see you here 1 day soon.

Look forward to seeing the rest of you around 11, dont forget t bring your wallets as we have loads of bits
off project TT for sale at *"Super Crazy - Once In A Life Time - Never To Be Repeated"* prices.  

See ya soon

Little Glen


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

But there all for the mark 2. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> But there all for the mark 2. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


And ? :wink:


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> skiwhiz said:
> 
> 
> > a nice warm sunny day say 25c and a barbie :lol: :lol: :lol:
> ...


Andy what time you setting off ......I can meet up with you at Ron Perry's or come to yours ?
Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Just washed the car, better not rain tomorrow :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

wallsendmag said:


> Just washed the car, better not rain tomorrow :lol:


It will now you have said the R word


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

fingers crossed on the skies then!

if i can get away early I'll try and get down to moor house farm as its on the way! if its tight I'll see you all there around 11 ish


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No probs, see you tomorrow.


----------



## scotty73 (May 28, 2011)

well at last just got on the website after trying since 4 pm car washed and ready for tomorrow looking forward to seeing you all be there about 11 ish with the wife in tow shes as mad on the tt as me


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

I'm getting up early to wash the car  not had a chance with work and weather and no garage will be bringing a mate with me as he heard it was on and asked to come along looking forward to putting a few faces to names!


----------



## scottydog (Jul 24, 2009)

Hi Mal,

I've managed to get another TT along too so I'm going to make my own way now so I'll see you guys there. sorry for messing you around!

look forward to catching up - and the sky looks ok .... sshhhhhhhhh


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No probs mate. Weather looking good! See u all soon.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## jollyjack (Jan 29, 2010)

Just back home late last night so car not washed, still it is not raining, yet.

See you all about 11:30 - 12:00


----------



## scotty73 (May 28, 2011)

Hi all after trying to get on all morning looks good outside see you all 11.30ish


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Just got home a great day  Sorry Glen and the ladsI forgot to say so long  Of to bed now [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Just got home a great day  Sorry Glen and the ladsI forgot to say so long  Of to bed now [smiley=zzz.gif] [smiley=zzz.gif]


I echo what Andy say's great weather nice to meet faces off the forum and also my wallet is a little lighter for purchasing Forge Quick shift ......Cheers BIG Glenn for discount and little Glen for the fitting 

Andy let us know when its convenient to pop ova or if ya over Boro Pride and Joy give us a shout and I'll meet ya there and get a price for my dent !!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Great day thanks Glenn and Glen great turnout

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Great day thanks Glenn and Glen great turnout
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 5146
> using Tapatalk


Let us know when you plan to have a meet up your way and if Im on the right shift i'll come up


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Would like to add my thanks to glen and glen and the rest of revolution staff for a geat meet. weather was mint and so was the turnout. Chuffed to bits at winning car of the day and getting my free allignment. Felt great driving home. 8)


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

malstt said:


> Would like to add my thanks to glen and glen and the rest of revolution staff for a geat meet. weather was mint and so was the turnout. Chuffed to bits at winning car of the day and getting my free allignment. Felt great driving home. 8)


Excellent mal well done ........should of stayed a little longer but needed to get home for some kip before work :roll:


----------



## scotty73 (May 28, 2011)

Nice to put some faces to cars some good ideas aswell thanks all some very nice tts mk1 and 2


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

Yea once again nice to see a few faces 
And a well deserved win for malstt lovely tt 
Also yellow what a car mate made me very envious 
Hope to see you all sometime soon

Peter


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice to meet you all yesterday, cracking TT's on show! Feck it i'm saving up to buy a few things now


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

Guzi said:


> Nice to meet you all yesterday, cracking TT's on show! Feck it i'm saving up to buy a few things now


Just got back from Malton and after seeing some mint motors souped up ........I going to start moding mine now hahahahah just need the money [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## gixerste (Dec 13, 2010)

Had a grat time and good conversation with like minded TT nuts .... even if i did find out my CDA filter is probably too small  lol


----------



## Gforce (May 10, 2011)

gixerste said:


> Had a grat time and good conversation with like minded TT nuts .... even if i did find out my CDA filter is probably too small  lol


Sorry to be bearer of bad news mate lol did you get your dv looked at?


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Mat what did you win then?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Guzi said:


> Mat what did you win then?


free four wheel alignment and boy did he need it

Sent from my Nokia 5146
using Tapatalk


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I know !  And its mal not mat. :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

malstt said:


> I know !  And its mal not mat. :wink:


You have been called worse mate :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

malstt said:


> I know !  And its mal not mat. :wink:


You'll get walked all over with a name like that


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers lads!

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> malstt said:
> 
> 
> > I know !  And its mal not mat. :wink:
> ...


Good Shout hahahahahaa :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guzi (Jun 13, 2010)

Sorry Mal


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No probs mate.

Sent from my GT-I5800 using Tapatalk


----------

